# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  فضل البكاء من خشية الله تعالى وثمراته

## ام عبدالرحمن باصريح

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  .1. الباكون من خشية الله يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله:
قال رسول الله(: (سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله..)، وذكر منهم: (ورجل ذكر الله خالياً ففاضت عيناه).
فيوم يشتد الكرب على الخلق، وتدنو الشمس من الرءوس، ويغرق الناس في عرقهم، يكون الباكون من خشية الله ضمن سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله.
2. الباكون من خشية الله لا يدخلون النار، بل ولا تمسهم:
قال رسول الله(: (لا يلج النار رجل بكى من خشية الله حتى يعود اللبن في الضّرْع).
فكما أن رجوع اللبن في الضرع بعد حلبه أمر يستحيل وقوعه فكذلك دخول الباكين من خشية الله النار أمر يستحيل وقوعه.
وقال رسول الله(: (عينان لا تمسهما النار..)، وذكر منهما: (عين بكت من خشية الله).
3. الباكون من خشية الله يفوزون بحب الله تعالى لهم:
قال رسول الله(: (ليس شيء أحب إلى الله تعالى من قطرتين وأثرين..)، وذكر من القطرتين: (قطرة دموع من خشية الله تعالى).
فاللهم ارزقنا حبك ولا تحرمنا فنكون من الخاسرين.
4. الباكون من خشية الله يفوزون بشجرة طوبى في الجنة:
قال رسول الله(: (طوبى لمن ملك لسانه، ووسعه بيته، وبكى على خطيئته).
وقد وصف النبي( شجرة طوبى فقال: (طوبى شجرة في الجنة مسيرة مائة عام، ثياب أهل الجنة تخرج من أكمامها).
5. الباكون من خشية الله يفوزون بكونهم طائعين للنبي في أمره بالبكاء:
سأل أحد الصحابة رسول الله( فقال: يا رسول الله ما النجاة؟، قال(: (أملك عليك لسانك، وليسعك بيتك، وابك على خطيئتك).
فمن امتثل هذا الأمر فاز بشرف طاعة النبي6. الباكون من خشية الله يحظون بالاقتداء بالنبي
 وصحبه:
وأنعم به من شرف فقد كان من هدي النبي( والصحابة من بعده البكاء من خشية الله كما سنعلم في الوقفة الرابعة بإذن الله تعالى.
7. الباكون من خشية الله يحظون بالاقتداء بالأنبياء الذين أنعم الله عليهم:
قال تعالى: (أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ النَّبِيِّينَ مِن ذُرِّيَّةِ آدَمَ وَمِمَّنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ وَمِمَّنْ هَدَيْنَا وَاجْتَبَيْنَا إِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُ الرَّحْمَن خَرُّوا سُجَّدًا وَبُكِيًّا( [(58) سورة مريم].
تُتلَى عليهم آيات الله، فتَلقى الآيات قلوبَ أفضل البشر..
تخر القلوب ساجدة..
ثم تهوى الأبدان..
تلامس الهامات الثرى..
و.. تسيل دموع الشوق والمحبة والإجلال.. ودموع الخوف والخشية..
فاللهم (اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ، صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( [(6، 7) سورة الفاتحة].
8. الباكون من خشية الله يزيدهم الله إيماناً:
فمعتقد أهل السنة والجماعة أن الإيمان يزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالمعصية، والبكاء من خشية الله من أشرف الطاعات وأحبها إلى الله ولها أثرها البين في زيادة الإيمان.
9. الباكون من خشية الله يرزقهم الله من حيث لا يحتسبون ويجعل لهم المخرج من كل ضيق:
قال تعالى: (وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا، وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ(
[(2-3) سورة الطلاق].
10. الباكون من خشية الله يجعل الله لهم من أمرهم يسراً:
قال تعالى: (وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا( [(4) سورة الطلاق].
11. الباكون من خشية الله يتذكرون بكاءهم في الدنيا وخوفهم من ربهم بعد دخولهم الجنةفما أعظمها من لذة وما أجمله من موقف ذلك الذي حكاه الله عنهم، قال تعالى: (وَأَقْبَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ يَتَسَاءلُونَ، قَالُوا إِنَّا كُنَّا قَبْلُ فِي أَهْلِنَا مُشْفِقِينَ، فَمَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا وَوَقَانَا عَذَابَ السَّمُومِ، إِنَّا كُنَّا مِن قَبْلُ نَدْعُوهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْبَرُّ الرَّحِيمُ)
[(25-28) سورة الطور].

----------


## أم نور الهدى

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك .. آمين آمين

----------


## ام عبد الله الجزائرية

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الغالية وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع القيم
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك لكل خير

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن باصريح

امين ياخيتى ورزقنا الله تعالى الفردوس الاعلى برحمته

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خير أخية و بارككم

----------


## بنت ابوها

شكرا لكي ام عبد الرحن فعلا موضوع جميل لا حرمك الله الاجر،،

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن باصريح

جزاكنا الله تعالى الخير

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بارك الله فيك أخية

----------


## الساجدة للمنان

السلام عليكم بارك الله لك

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن باصريح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاكن الله تعالى الفردوس الاعلى اختي امه الوهاب والساجدة للمنان

----------


## ريما بنغازي

السلام عليكم جزاك الله عنا ألف خير بارك الله فيك موضوع قيم وتقديم رائع جداً سلمت يداك سلمت يداك

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيكِ.. نقل قيم؛ نفع الله به, ولا تحرمينا جديدكِ.

----------

